# Son called home



## Proud Dad (8 Oct 2007)

My Son called home today from Afghanistan. Everything I was planning to talk about was forgotten the second I heard his voice, but we still managed to fill every moment. I have always been a worrywart, even when He went away on school trips, so this time that He is over there is especially nerve wracking. All during his call I heard a confidence and sense of duty that surprised Me slightly. He has thouroughly enjoyed his career choice from the first day at St.Jean til now, but I would have expected this to be a rough time for Him as well. However, He tells Me that when they go out it feels "exactly" like the exercises in Texas and Wainright, so its nothing unusual to be nervous about. Obviously it won't always be a walk in the park, but its good to know that the CF prepares these young soldiers accurately and effectively. Maybe, We as parents can worry a little less now.


----------



## larry Strong (8 Oct 2007)

No we will always worry.    I actually foolishly thought it would get easier when they move out....man was I wrong.  God bless your son and the others and may they all come home safe.


----------



## GAP (8 Oct 2007)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> No we will always worry.    I actually foolishly thought it would get easier when they move out....man was I wrong.  God bless your son and the others and may they all come home safe.



They have no clue how much we worry, but I love them that much more for being the men they are!! 

In my day I thought it was machismo to only send my parents a note every six months or so, and all I said was "Hi, still alive".  Boy, am I paying for that now..... ;D


----------



## military granny (8 Oct 2007)

Proud Dad

I can say from experience that feeling will never go away. Every time my son called from the sandbox it would take me at least five minutes of listening to him to get my brain working enough to ask him if he needed anything. Treasure the time the two of you have to talk while he's over there, those conversations will play back in your mind for years to come. And yes they will bring you comfort. And Thank You for raising a great boy.


----------



## geo (8 Oct 2007)

Aaaah, my son is only 14.... still have a while before I have to worry about certain things.

Mind you, a 14 year old gives plenty of worry oportunities.... 

Our thoughts are with the Sons, daughters, mothers & fathers who are deployed.

CHIMO!


----------



## Proud Dad (9 Oct 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> In my day I thought it was machismo to only send my parents a note every six months or so, and all I said was "Hi, still alive".  Boy, am I paying for that now..... ;D



GAP, I was the same way growing up, thank goodness My Kids don't do that to me. One Son in Afghan, one at BMQ, and Daughter in Thailand teaching so we burn up the long distance comms. However, in Our generations defence, it is easier now for them than it was "back in the day", you know, before the internets


----------



## GAP (9 Oct 2007)

Proud Dad said:
			
		

> GAP, I was the same way growing up, thank goodness My Kids don't do that to me. One Son in Afghan, one at BMQ, and Daughter in Thailand teaching so we burn up the long distance comms. However, in Our generations defence, it is easier now for them than it was "back in the day", you know, before the internets



Both my sons (one CF and other Civi) called regularily, thank God! The sins of the father was not revisited.....

There is no nicer feeling than getting that call...thanks for reminding me how much I love and missed them


----------



## 1feral1 (10 Oct 2007)

Hey PD, thanks for sharing.

I hope your Son, and his Unit have a safe tour, and come home unharmed, with their mission accomplished safely.

I am sure he appreciates speaking to you more than you'll ever know.

Best of luck, ya, keep worring, its human!


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## proudnurse (13 Oct 2007)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> Hey PD, thanks for sharing.
> 
> I hope your Son, and his Unit have a safe tour, and come home unharmed, with their mission accomplished safely.
> 
> ...



+1 Wes... Proud Dad, thank you for sharing. I'd also like to take the time, to wish your son and his fellow troops a safe tour. 

Regards ~ Rebecca


----------



## Scot57 (15 Oct 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> In my day I thought it was machismo to only send my parents a note every six months or so, and all I said was "Hi, still alive".  Boy, am I paying for that now..... ;D


How true GAP. Although, using the HAM was never a joy. I was single and in Egypt (UNEF II) closing it out in '79 and I think I called home once. My son is over Afghanistan as a civilian. He spent two years in Kabul. About 6 months ago, he left for Kandahar and I think I've heard from him once (phone). But, I do remember when I was young .....


----------

